# upper tank trim broken



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I am looking for an upper trim with brace for a 46 gal bowfront and not having much luck. Anybody happen to know where to go to look. I have looked everywhere but no luck. Mine has broken and scares me that it's not going to hold. Thanks, Gene


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

I would contact the company that made the tank. They can at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

That's a problem, I picked this up used and don't know the maker of this tank.


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

They took all the bits off the bottom? There's usually a little tag-like sticker half under the rim that says the manufacturer.... Since it's a bow front, you can always start by looking up who makes 46 gallon bow fronts, using the measurements of the tank. Not every company uses the same dimension.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the bottom trim is intact, you can remove it and swap with the top.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

The bottom trim has a section missing (broken) so that won't work. I called several companies and from what I get they don't handle it anymore. Some one had to have these, too many of them around. Thought about making a metal one but having hard time finding stainless steel like I need. any ideas?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can try calling Aqueon directly with the dimensions of your tank and see if you can purchase it from them or have them send it to a store in your area. Their website lists a 46 bow dimensions as 36-3/8" long x 16-3/8" wide x 20-7/8" high. You may also need the thickness of the glass if it isn't their brand but it may fit properly.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If you can't get a frame replacement, you could have a piece of glass cut to fit as a glass center brace. There will be extra cost for the curve that has to be on one end of the new brace.


----------

